# My chest just will not grow no matter what!



## foster95 (Feb 22, 2015)

So i have been lifting for about 1.5 years now and no matter what exercise or technique i do for my chest i never get any contraction or blood flow, except fly deck! spoke to other people and all they gave me was workout programs for chest but still the same issue, my shoulders just do all the work, light weight to heavy weight nothing!! everything else is working and growing perfect except my chest, just full of fat! please help someone!


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

You on gear?


----------



## foster95 (Feb 22, 2015)

prohormone (trenavar and 1-andro) currently cutting


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Use dumbbells palms facing inwards,hold them together and press. It will eliminate your shoulders and give you a good chest pump,You will have to go light to start .That is a sure way to help you. Cant comment on your bb press form without seeing it.


----------



## Nato23 (Feb 17, 2015)

Focus on pressing movements. Arch your lower back slightly, pin your shoulder blades back and concentrate on moving the weight with you chest.

Look on YouTube for some benching tips too.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

you need longer than a year and a half to build a decent chest

depending on your starting point aswell


----------



## foster95 (Feb 22, 2015)

so have my palms facing me while i DD press?


----------



## Chronic (Feb 5, 2015)

Have a look on youtube; retracting the scapula whilst benching.


----------



## stens1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Dips always get my chest pumping more than dumbells or barbells.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

foster95 said:


> So i have been lifting for about 1.5 years now and no matter what exercise or technique i do for my chest i never get any contraction or blood flow, except fly deck! spoke to other people and all they gave me was workout programs for chest but still the same issue, my shoulders just do all the work, light weight to heavy weight nothing!! everything else is working and growing perfect except my chest, *just full of fat*! please help someone!


This might be your problem. Your pecs might be growing just fine, but all the while they're hid under fat you won't see them unless they're huge. Very similar to abs in this respect, except you never have huge abs of course.

Anyway, if you say that the pec deck works your pecs, use this to pre-fatigue - Use it as the first exercise in your chest workout, do several sets of moderate-high reps (12-15) and fatigue them. Getting a good pump in them will then enable you to "feel" them more as well which may or may not help you involve them more.

When you go on to pressing movements, your breathing technique can help you a lot in terms of pec involvement as well. Take a deep breath into the lungs as you lower the weight and allow the ribcage and pecs to expand. Then hold your breath as you push the weight off your chest and breathe out as you pass the halfway point.


----------



## Endur0 (Feb 1, 2014)

Your chest will likely not grow unless the rest of your body does. My chest was the first thing that started growing when I was lifting as a natty. It grew at an insane rate then tapered off. Now I am not natty, and it doesn't grow unless the rest of my body grows.

Edit: Think this guy wants b1tch tits


----------



## Awt (Feb 23, 2014)

start with a fly high reps get a nice pump first then head onto dumbell press bringing the dumbells up and in (youtube b pak chest )


----------



## nunrgguy (Apr 18, 2015)

Half the weight and slow the reps right down.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

It will be your form - it always is. Watch the following video and then follow the advice given on your next workout, using significantly lower weight than you have been up till now:






Edit: decline presses and chest dips also reduce the work done by the front delt.


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Skip pressing and fly over to cables. Go for tension and tut.


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

I have the same problem. I can't get my chest to work on pressing movements. At least with barbell presses. I often use pre-exhaustion before pressing. That means you use exercises that completely isolate your chest before presses. Movements like fly, incline fly etc. Works quite well.


----------



## nunrgguy (Apr 18, 2015)

Seriously, as said before 9/10 it's using too much weight. You can have what appears to be good form, be lifting strictly but, in bodybuilding terms have form that sucks. If your target muscle isn't screaming at 8 reps you ain't doing it right. You're bodybuilding not weightlifting.

As an example, lots of us have trouble with lats - I can do weighted chinups with 20kg for 10 reps no problem but my back development is sub par against the rest because I don't FEEL it. Same with rows- it's not until the weight is reduced and concentration is put into lifting purely with the lats and retracting the scapulae that he last can be felt working properly during the set.

On to chest, it's just the same. I can dumbell press almost twice the amount of weight I actually use for training these days, I concentrate on trying to get the weight up with pure pec contraction, getting a stretch at the bottom and a squeeze at the top, at 8 reps it feels like the muscle is ready to rip off the sternum. bonus is that the tricep tendonitis is almost gone.

Long story short get the tension off your skeletal system and tendons and onto your muscles. Lift slowly and with purpose, take all the momentum out. I'm not saying go super slow 2 up 2 down is enough with a stretch and a slight squeeze. It's a cliche but put your mind into it, be calm, it's not about gritting teeth, yelling a screaming and hoiking, it's a meditative thing - think concentration curl for the chest.

Once you get the form down maybe you can go a bit looser and start adding poundage but don't add poundage if it means losing feeling.


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

nunrgguy said:


> Seriously, as said before 9/10 it's using too much weight. You can have what appears to be good form, be lifting strictly but, in bodybuilding terms have form that sucks. If your target muscle isn't screaming at 8 reps you ain't doing it right. You're bodybuilding not weightlifting.
> 
> As an example, lots of us have trouble with lats - I can do weighted chinups with 20kg for 10 reps no problem but my back development is sub par against the rest because I don't FEEL it. Same with rows- it's not until the weight is reduced and concentration is put into lifting purely with the lats and retracting the scapulae that he last can be felt working properly during the set.
> 
> ...


This applies to short monkey arms yes.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

How do tendons and bones lift weights exactly?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Robbie said:


> How do tendons and bones lift weights exactly?


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

push or lift weight you can really control and press and squeeze, slow and control other option go for pre-exhaust always good to hit chest or isolate chest.


----------



## nunrgguy (Apr 18, 2015)

I didn't say they were


----------



## Drew1975 (Jan 3, 2012)

gearchange said:


> Use dumbbells palms facing inwards,hold them together and press. It will eliminate your shoulders and give you a good chest pump,You will have to go light to start .That is a sure way to help you. Cant comment on your bb press form without seeing it.


X 2 this guy is right ...


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Look into Ben Pakulski's "intentions" concept on YouTube.

I've always been the same.

When benching, push the bar inwards as of you are bringing your elbows/arms together. This contracts and engages the chest, taking the movement away from the triceps and delts. Same with DB's focus on contracting chest first at the bottom and push through as if you are trying to bring the inside of your elbows together.

You'll have to drop be weight a lot but it's worth trying. Really challenging.


----------

